# Sharpening Station



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Nothing innovative here, just wanted to share. Made a new diamond plate holder a few days ago. The first one I made was plywood, and it didn't hold up well against getting wet (I use water+Windex spray). The plywood layers started to separate and it didn't take long for the whole thing to get grungy and gross.

For this one, I started with a piece of pine 1x12. I considered a few waterproofing finishes and decided to give something else a try. I used Flex Seal - a spray can of liquid rubber. It works really well! The water beads up and is easily wiped off with a shop rag.

The strop is just leather glued to a piece of pine with contact cement. I wanted to keep the strop separate for a couple reasons, and it clamps up in the vice for easy use.

Time will tell how the Flex Seal holds up, but I'm optimistic.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks very effective. Good hard strop with chrome green. 
I use the inside of cereal box cardboard instead of leather.

I use a towel to sop up the swarf. 
Bare unfinished but solid woods for the water stones.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm sure flex seal is a great product but every time I hear the name I just start cracking up because of all the memes. 



Curious to see how it holds up though, keep us all posted



-T


----------

